# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Gratis

## kaatjekakel

Hier een tip voor gratis snoepjes: http://www.try-now.nl/

Ik zie hier natuurlijk ook graag jullie tips voor gratis dingetjes! Ik heb de snoepjes al in huis.

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha geinig!
Hoe bevallen de snoepjes? Had laatst wel dat ik 2 gratis crèmetjes van Weleda kon ophalen, maar denk dat deze actie alweer voorbij is. Mocht ik nog wat tegenkomen meldt ik het ook hier. Ga ook even een kijkje op je link nemen!

----------


## Sylvia93

Kwam net dit tegen: Voor alle kattenliefhebbers!

http://www.whiskas.nl/content/aktuee...tijdzakjes.asp

Vraag gratis een proefpakketje Whiskas aan voor je kat! Heb hem net ook ingevuld, even afwachten wanneer het binnen komt, zal mn kat wel blij mee zijn! (ze houdt van Whiskas :Big Grin: )

----------


## Sylvia93

Kreeg ook net het pakketje binnen met Ricola snoepjes! Helemaal netjes verpakt in een mooi doosje, super!

----------


## kaatjekakel

http://www.proefmonsters.nl/

Een heleboel aanbiedingen bij elkaar.

En bij santé online kun je leuke prijsjes winnen (als je geluk hebt natuurlijk)

----------


## kaatjekakel

http://www.hebbedeal.nl/

Gratis DVD als je je inschrijft voor de nieuwsbrief. Ik heb een email adres geopend voor dit soort onzin, wel kadootjes, niet te veel rommel in je mailbox.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik vraag altijd veel gratis dingen aan, maar de helft krijg ik nooit  :Frown: 
We hebben wel met M&M's 2 dvd's 'gratis' gekregen en 3e moet nog komen en bij BonBonBloc hebben we ook 2 dvd's 'gratis' besteld...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha idd wij krijgen de helft ook bijna nooit, maar die Ricola snoepjes heb ik wel ontvangen! Had diezelfde dag voor mn kat ook een zakje whiskas aangevraagd maar daar heb ik ook nog steeds niks van ontvangen, terwijl ik die Ricola snoepjes al ruim een week binnen heb.

----------


## kaatjekakel

http://sample.de.nl/Request.aspx?CampaignId={ae3d7d9a-af2d-490f-8fed-2be16c2b1bc9}&lang=nl

Thee proeven.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

www.gratis.nl & www.gratiz.nl
Hier staan soms wel leuke aanbiedingen op!!

----------

